# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  تحميل حلقات مسلسل نور التركي

## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.4shared.com/file/67693664...3/___.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/55843514...6/___.html?s=1

----------


## renah

اخلصنا عاد من يوم ما طلع هالمسلسل وصارت كل القنوات تعرض مسلسلات تركيه والله ملينا هو ما فيه غير التركي والله انه المسلسلات الكوريه بتجنن ممكن تعلقوا علي قال كيف بتميزي بس والله اروع من هيك قصص ما فيه انت جربو واحكولييييييييييييييييي

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

